# Aegislash



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 23, 2014)

Such a skilless Pok?mon to use.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2014)

Depends on the opponent. It is pretty easy to predict the King's Shield and go for a swords dance or calm mind so you need to know when to press the attack and when to defend.

It is an annoying friend though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, easy to deal with, just very annoying to play around. I stand by saying it takes no skill to use as a reliable sweeper. Especially since it can easily tank a hit, and get weakness policy in shield form.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Iron Dream said:


> Such a skilless Pok?mon to use.



Aegislash takes skill to use.



Iron Dream said:


> Yeah, easy to deal with, just very annoying to play around. I stand by saying it takes no skill to use as a reliable sweeper. Especially since it can easily tank a hit, and get weakness policy in shield form.



If it's easy to deal with, it wouldn't be a reliable sweeper. Pick one. 

Aegislash is good because it is *hard* to deal with and has 3-4 viable sets and carries a variety of items. I'd argue that its better sets are the mixed pivot sets rather than the physical one.

Heck, it's not even a "sweeper". It's a late game cleaner; similar objectives, but they are different roles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

What? You can be a reliable sweeper, and still be easy to deal with..

Anyway wheniI said it is easy enough to deal with is that you can punish it, by predicting what it'll do next. I love using my hawlucha for this purpose as Iccaneasily set up bulk ups, and or rroosts, and easily ohko or thko aegislash depending.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Iron Dream said:


> Anyway wheniI said it is easy enough to deal with is that you can punish it, by predicting what it'll do next. I love using my *hawlucha* for this purpose as Iccaneasily set up bulk ups, and or rroosts, and easily ohko or thko aegislash depending.



Then the people you play should probably stop playing Pok?mon.

What I'm trying to get at is that Aegislash isn't a sweeper. It doesn't have the speed, and it actually has a variety of things that can be brought into it. It's very versatile, so if both players have around the same skill level it is hard to deal with due to the mind games being played; not everyone will spam King's Shield every other turn. I'm also thinking you're not even considering the power of Special Aegislash when you consider

*252+ SpA Aegislash-Blade Shadow Ball vs. 4 HP / 0 SpD Hawlucha: 232-274 (77.8 - 91.9%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*

That's a possible OHKO w/ Dread Plate (uncommon) as well as being a guaranteed OHKO w/ SR. Life Orb (more common) is a clean OHKO. But, even if it's using a physical set, then it still shouldn't lose to something that gets both of its STABS resisted, and whose strongest Ground-type move (and only at a cursory glance) is Dig. 

If you try using Aegislash as a sweeper, and have to rely on +4 or +2 Shadow Sneak to take out faster threats in the mid-game, you're going to have a bad time.


*Spoiler*: _Adamant Aegi w/ Weakness Policy and Swords Dance under its belt_ 



*+3 252+ Atk Aegislash-Blade Shadow Sneak vs. 88 HP / 172 Def Landorus-T: 183-216 (53.6 - 63.3%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery*
*+3 252+ Atk Aegislash-Blade Shadow Sneak vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Landorus-T: 219-258 (68.6 - 80.8%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery*
*+4 252+ Atk Aegislash-Blade Shadow Sneak vs. 4 HP / 0 Def Garchomp: 250-295 (69.8 - 82.4%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*
*+4 252+ Atk Aegislash-Blade Shadow Sneak vs. 32 HP / 0 Def Bisharp: 120-141 (43 - 50.5%) -- 2.3% chance to 2HKO*
*+4 252+ Atk Aegislash-Blade Shadow Sneak vs. 252 HP / 184+ Def Gliscor: 154-183 (43.5 - 51.6%) -- guaranteed 3HKO after Poison Heal*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

The point is to also have bulk ups before the aegislash before it comes out. Usually accomplished by bulking up as the red card is activated due to hawlucha getting hit by a resisted move.

While playing the guessing game with aegislash you can probably easily afford yourself a roost, and thanks to unburden even if they try to switch to something that could harm Hawlucha, it outspeeds everything, and has a nasty acrobatics to use.

My Aegislash when I used it was special, with Weakness Policy.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

So, it's only easy after you've boosted up; before they come in with the physical variant, as the special one beats you; and you've taken a NVE hit? Gotcha.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

No, because it doesn't matter which variant it is, because unless they preemptively kings shield you can KO the Aegislash.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

I almost shudder to ask, but with what?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Acrobatics. Keep in mind Hawlucha is a decent sweeper, so he can easily accumulate bulk ups, I'll find a replay.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope, I don't need a replay:

*+6 252+ Atk Hawlucha Acrobatics (110 BP) vs. 252 HP / 0 Def Aegislash-Shield: 219-258 (67.5 - 79.6%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*

And then you're OHKO'd in return with LO Shadow Ball. That's +6 attack. If someone lets you get that high, they deserve to lose.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Was a physical Aegislash that time.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

*+6 252+ Atk Hawlucha Acrobatics (110 BP) vs. 252 HP / 0 Def Aegislash-Blade: 539-635 (166.3 - 195.9%) -- guaranteed OHKO
(539, 546, 552, 558, 564, 571, 577, 584, 590, 597, 603, 609, 615, 622, 628, 635)*

Did the calcs for blade form.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Point was the Aegislash was in blade form.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Aegislash-Blade's Moves (select one to show detailed results)
Shadow Ball 44.4 - 52.7%
Shadow Sneak 28.3 - 33.6%
Sacred Sword 21.1 - 25%
(No Move) 0 - 0%


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

252 SpA Aegislash-Blade Shadow Ball vs. 252 HP / 0 SpD Hawlucha: 211-250 (58.6 - 69.4%) -- guaranteed 2HKO


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

1) I fail to see how the special Aegislash loses to Hawlucha once it switched in. You could have had +6/+6 and you'd still get KO'D by Shadow Ball.

2) If we assume that that Aegislash is running the most common physical set (only 2 of its moves were revealed) then the opponent completely fucked up and should have used SD alongside you.

Maybe you should have mentioned Blade Forme? 

No Hawlucha is running 252 HP.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I'll stick with Eviolite Doublade m'self. Looks cooler, too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> 1) I fail to see how the special Aegislash loses to Hawlucha once it switched in. You could have had +6/+6 and you'd still get KO'D by Shadow Ball.
> 
> 2) If we assume that that Aegislash is running the most common physical set (only 2 of its moves were revealed) then the opponent completely fucked up and should have used SD alongside you.
> 
> ...





Velocity said:


> I think I'll stick with Eviolite Doublade m'self. Looks cooler, too.



Max investment plus helpful nature it is a 2HKO. Not an Ohko, plus the fact blade is frail as hell.

Also Evil doublade is cool, wonder if assault vest is better.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

*No Hawlucha runs 252 HP* I'm not sure if you're getting that?

However, to humour you:

252+ SpA Life Orb Aegislash-Blade Shadow Ball vs. 252 HP / 0 SpD Hawlucha: 302-356 (83.8 - 98.8%) -- 75% chance to OHKO after Stealth Rock



Out of 12133 battles involving Hawlucha, 643 involved Hawluchas with 252 HP. There's a reason for that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

I run HP on my Hawlucha, with unburden Red Card I don't see the need to invest in speed. It'll be plenty fast enough to outspeed a lot of things.

Hawlucha can eat a shadowball, and ohko a Aegislash, though you have to lul your opponent into a sense of false security.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Uninvested Hawlucha still pulls a 544 speed stat after unburden, plus people will expect speed investment so they'll play according to you being faster than they are. Hawlucha is base 118 speed anyway.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

You don't "eat" anything as per the last calc I posted. You have a 3/4 chance of getting straight OHKO'd. Provided you survive, Aegislash gets hit with a +1 Acrobatics in _Shield Forme_(with 55 BP because you still have Red Card) or it gets to switch out unscathed as you go to +2.

This is the last post I'm going to make in this thread because it's clear you just don't get it, and only made this thread to complain.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

You don't use Hawlucha that way, you always want to switch into a move it can take. The little damage won't matter because you are guaranteed to get to roost, no natter what your spread is. Hawlucha isn't switched in for Aegislash, but the idea is he has a ton of momentum from sweeping to easily deal with Aegislash.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

I do get it. But you don't seem to understand I am saying it is about accumulated boosts, and outplaying your opponent. Aegislash will not Ohko my Hawlucha in any way, unless there are rocks.


----------

